# Advice on finding a dog



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all

Just made myself cry again looking at my Rainbow Bridge posting in July. I think the time has come to find a new companion. (Canine this time.)
We want to give a dog a new home, and would never consider paying for one from a breeder as there are so many unwanted ones out there. 
The only thing is, a lot of rescue centres seem to know little about their animals (which is understandable really !) We want:

A smallish dog, Cocker Spaniel size or very slightly bigger. Not bothered about breed/appearance. (But we dont like fighting dogs, like Staffys.)

One that is OK travelling in a vehicle (Obviously!)

One that will get on with the kids

One that is preferably house trained.

It is many years since we last had a Dog. All advice on how to go about rehoming whilst considering the points above will be very gratefully received, and of course, if anyone knows of a Dog that fits the bill, please let me know !!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

I've just googled "cocker spaniel rescue uk" and among other sites it comes up with www.dogpages.org.uk where all the breed rescue orgs are listed.

Spaniels are normally put up for adoption due to owners not being able to cope with their lively nature, so please be careful with your choice particularly if the children that you mention are quite young.

Also on the subject of cockers, I am a firm believer in the existance of Cocker Rage which is a behavioual problem claimed to be prevalent in the solid colours (black & red) I would recommend going for the colours mixed with white. 
No offence intended to all those who have impeccably behaved, solid colour cockers with no personality faults. :?


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I think you just need to visit the rescue centres and see what there is. I thought that when I did that some years ago I would want to bring home every dog, but that wasnt the case. Some I quite liked, some I definitly didnt, some liked me, some didnt come easily. I have had two rescue dogs (I said goodbye to the last one last week after 16 years) They have been brilliant. There were a few teething problems to start with, which we were able to sort out. My son has just got a rescue lab. He is a big softee who tries to sit on your lap all the time (the dog - not my son!) 
you just need to look and the dog will probably choose you

Good luck


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks to both for your advice. I should point out that I was only using the Cocker as an example of size and any dog that size would be fine. (Although I have had two cockers in the past.) I understand the suggestion to visit the centres, but, for instance, a dog who doesnt travel well is really no good for us for obvious reasons ! The last thing I want to do is find a Dog I like and then find that it throws up every 5 miles on a journey. I am a firm believer that a Dog is for life, so I want to try to get the one that best suits our lifestyle.
Please continue with the suggestions.........(All help really is gratefully appreciated!!)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Hi

There are rescue groups for dogs in general and also specific breeds. Be warned, it is heart breaking...

The most ridiculous reason I saw was "being rehomed as new husband does not like the dog." Simple, ditch the new husband....

Russell


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Hi there

we have rehomed 4 rescue dogs in the last 6 years, mostly older ones that people do not want, we have had 2 greyhounds that worship you and are very good with kids but they have other problems above their size, if we could choose again we would go for a whippet, nice size for a lap dog and similar in nature to a greyhound.

regards
malc


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

As I have only ever owned labs, I'm not really qualified to recommend any other breed except on hearsay. I suspect a lab may be too large for you but if not I know that lab rescue often use foster homes where the rescued dogs are assessed before being re-homed. Maybe other breed rescues, as opposed to re-homing kennels, do this too. I hope you find your new family member soon.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Try HERE they have sections for county etc and most have pictures.
Also HERE


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

You could also try Many Tears rescue. I know they like to get to know their dogs before re-homing.

http://www.manytears.co.uk/


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Many years ago used to have an afghan hound that travelled every where with us (He was a present from a friend who bred them) when the kids were small it would guard them and was the biggest softie going. When he passed on I didn't want another dog BUT then our kids went on and on - So off we went to Battersea Dogs Home. Youngest son had ideas about getting a Staffie. Elder Son wanted a rottie. Hubby wanted something a bit smaller than the Afghan and more portable. Well After looking at a few dogs I became so upset I couldn't chose one wanted to take them all home especially the older ones. One of the handlers asked me if I was alright (I was sobbing away) and had a dog in her hands - It was one that had been brought back after a week because it chased the cat. Just then both Sons arrived dog jumped into their arms and that was that. We became the proud owners of Betsy the Yorkie. Who was sick the first time we put her in the car and 11 years later is still sick in the motor home but getting better. I believe the dog definitely chose us and not the other way round. My Hubby still remarks it cost him 20p to get into Battersea and £98 to get out again.

Sonja


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, we'd always go for beardies, but if you keep them in full coat (as we do for showing) then they're a lot of work. If you have them shorn, like the old shepherds did, then they're a doddle and surprisingly small without all that hair. Great personalities and usually v good with kids.
We manage to live with two in a SWB Transit for fortnights at a time and we did have three until last Feb when Joshy went to the Bridge.
Beardie Rescue are an excellent source and if you want to see a lot then log on to the Breaksea website (our breeders).


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

To some a dog is just a dog.......To others they are :lol: you know what I mean......we now have 11, yes 11, all strays and/or abandoned. At least here in the Sierra's they can run around and do what dogs do elsewhere........

I do a "monthly" for a Spanish mag.....shortened version of a story about our latest addition........My new best friend,

.............Thankfully the concierge was blissfully slumped, deep in the nest of a well formed lobby chair; I needed a walk not a chat. It wasn't just the incessant, pointless whirring of the air-con unit. Rather, it was that restless, mind juggling feeling you sometimes get in the early hours that drove me from my splendid but stiflingly hot room and out into the cooler air of night-time Marrakech.

Standing on the hotel steps I mused. Just a few hours earlier I had needed to push through a weaving mass of humanity. Now other than my new best friend, a skinny canine runt temporarily named "Buster"……I was alone. For the last few days Buster had taken to hanging around the hotel entrance, waiting for me to emerge.

I like alleys, don't know why. It's that alley feeling. The narrower, darker and longer the better. Buster also clearly liked them, so I followed him into one. The initial overwhelming darkness slowly gave way into a kind of yellowy twilight. This ally was a real gem. Stretch out your arms and you could touch both walls. Shinny shoulder-high brickwork and worn cobbles underfoot confirmed centuries of hurried passage. Dozens of low wooden doorways barred the way too, no doubt, many a story.

Buster it seemed was on a mission, quickly leading me through a labyrinth of passages, along by-ways and under head-grazing arches. Every now and then the odd squelch and slither reminded me that while paws can be licked clean my footwear was going to be in need of some serious professional servicing.

It was at about the same moment that Busters nostrils twitched skyward that mine caught that warm, sweet, heady smell of freshly baked bread. That smell that connects directly to your taste buds and makes an empty, wrenching hole in the stomach.

The tiny cave-like room was bathed in a misty golden glow from an open furnace. Warm invisible fingers brushed and tantalised our nostrils. The toothless old man smiled, nodded then pushed forward a tray.

At that instant Buster lost all self control and stated to yelp, spin, leap and twist high into the air. The little runt wanted me to buy him breakfast!

A little later, sitting on a wall, outside the nearby Majorelle [Yves Saint Laurent] Gardens, we together broke bread and watched the darkness turn to grey and grey to sunlight. Full and satisfied Buster curled contented at the feet of his new master. The odd body twitch probably meant he was reliving the nights adventure and planning many more to come........... In your dreams, runt! While he slept deeply I slowly and gently slipped my foot from under his paw and crept away. He would awake, look about and perhaps feel a little rejected, but no doubt wonder off to find another sucker……………

...........Not really. Weeks later with a clean bill of health, injected, documented and scrubbed-up Buster commandeered the front seat of our support truck. Without a backward glance he left Marrakech behind. Now, as I sit at the computer he lies dozing, tangled in the cobweb of cables, wires and internet connections. In fact if he moves I will be disconnec………………….!

.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Well, we'd always go for beardies, but if you keep them in full coat (as we do for showing) then they're a lot of work. If you have them shorn, like the old shepherds did, then they're a doddle and surprisingly small without all that hair. Great personalities and usually v good with kids.
> We manage to live with two in a SWB Transit for fortnights at a time and we did have three until last Feb when Joshy went to the Bridge.
> Beardie Rescue are an excellent source and if you want to see a lot then log on to the Breaksea website (our breeders).


We have just bought our first MH and are having our first week-end away tomorrow. We have an 18month old beardie and are a bit worried about how she will travel in the van. She is quite happy in the boot of our cars, looks out the window, is never sick - do you restrain yours in the van and if so how?
This is our second beardie, our first was crossed with a border collie and was quite territorial and could be slightly aggressive, not good with kids, exept our own. Current one is as soft and yielding as a baby but they were both very intelligent and curious - almost to the point of insanity! They are a bit bonkers! But very engaging and very funny, and cute of course. 
We used to shear our last dog as he had a thick dense coat but not Miisha whose coat is finer and light coloured so she is cooler - doesn't stop her dunking in every muddy pool & river she comes across though (a beardie trait) so we call her Miisha the Minger! Long white hair everywhere of course.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Good on yer Waleem,there are a lot of dogs out there waiting for their Forever Sofas,
I would pop along to a local rescue and meet some,you will find the dog picks you  

I have fostered a couple for a lurcher rescue and you wouldn't go far wrong with a whippety type 


Chris


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

well done for choosing to rehome a homeless dog.
The Dogs Trust is one of the biggest rehomers of dogs in the country and if your local one is anything like my local one they will not let you out of the door with one of their dogs if they do not think that you are well matched. First you have to register. You cannot pick a dog on that day though you can look round. Next you have to come back (stops impulse buying) they really start to try to help on your third and fourth visit because they know you are serious and are not just taking the first one you see. The thinking behind it is that a carefully matched partnership will last for life. That said they will, of course, take the dog back if for any reason it is unsuitable. Any dog that is on medication when it goes to a new home is considered a foster and will have its medication paid for by them.

Do give them a try. All the dogs are vaccinated, microchipped, neutered and vet checked. What more could you ask?

Happy hunting and best wishes.

Pat
(now on recue number eight and still going strong - next time a greyhound I think because we are getting too old for the bouncy breeds!!)


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

*Greyhound *

They might be a bit bigger than you was thinking, but they dont half curl up small.

The best all round breed for the motorhomer unless you are a cat.


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

Waleem said:


> Hi all
> Not bothered about breed/appearance. (But we dont like fighting dogs, like Staffys.)
> 
> Hi Waleem
> ...


----------



## 92664 (May 1, 2005)

We have two dogs. One came to us from a couple who were going into sheltered accommodation and couldn't take her, the other was from a rescue centre. 
The dog from the rescue centre chose us.
We had already been to another centre and nothing had caught our attention. We were wandering around looking for something, not sure what, when this pathetic, skinny, timid, poorly looking little dog yapped once and wandered off to the back of the cage. I knew then it was coming home with us and we have had her for 7 years now.
She is now a fit, healthy animal who loves camping at least as much, probably more, than we do and is totally loyal.
Go to a rehoming centre and have a look around. You will instantly know when the right dog appears and it will probably be nothing like you imagined!

Good luck!

Shaun


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

Detourer that was a fantastic write up, I really enjoyed reading that, brought a smile to my face, what a gift you have for writing.

On the initial subject have you considered a Basset? there is a site http://www.bassethoundwelfare.org.uk/ there are loads of representatives all over the country and unfortunately always a lot of dogs looking for a loving home. We have had the pleasure in homing 2, alas we lost one just a few weeks ago although Harvey is still going strong and is a joy to care for.

They are great dogs, more active than you would think and placid and good with kids. If you want any more information please feel free to let me know, I could talk about Bassets all day.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*Motorhoming mutts*

I would visit my local Dog's Trust. Usually a wide choice, lot's of help and advice ffrom the staff and real consideration of you and your prospective new doggy chum's needs.

Be prepared for some heartrending faces in the cages though.

Eribiste


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

patnles said:


> You could also try Many Tears rescue. I know they like to get to know their dogs before re-homing.
> 
> http://www.manytears.co.uk/


I have just spent the last hour on thi many tears site, started off with tears in my eyes but when I got to the dog that couldn't stand I was sobbing   , its a brilliant site and made me want to adopt them all, :roll: 
but we have Rusty and I look after my Daughters 2 King Charles whilst she is at work, so I am full up,

Good on you for wanting a homeless dog, I'm sure you will find the right one soon

Anne


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Waleem said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just made myself cry again looking at my Rainbow Bridge posting in July. I think the time has come to find a new companion. (Canine this time.)
> We want to give a dog a new home, and would never consider paying for one from a breeder as there are so many unwanted ones out there.
> ...


One Dog bread that will always make me smile is a Springer Spaniel. They love to go in the Van/Car they are brilliant with children and they keep you fit on walks!!! A bit bigger than what you are after but my god they are loyal dogs!! i have had 3 2 rescue and one from a pup.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thankyou all for your many and varied replies. I have had a trawl around the internet and am considering (Only considering at this stage) an ex-racing Greyhound. I know that a couple of people have already mentioned Greyhounds so am wondering about the pros and cons of the ex-racing type. (The obvious one, presumably, being that they will chase anything at very high speed!) What are Greyhounds like as pets?
Again, all advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

a chap in the village where I live used to breed King Charles Spaniels, when his last dog died he went to get an ex racing greyhound and he said she is such a good dog he went and got another one.

My only experience of them is when I went to dog training classes with my dog (lab) we all had to swap dogs so that the dogs would (in theory) listen to anyone, I got the retired greyhound Gypsy, she wouldn't do what I asked her to but I forgave her cos she kissed me each time instead!

Jacqui


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Thankyou all for your many and varied replies. I have had a trawl around the internet and am considering (Only considering at this stage) an ex-racing Greyhound. I know that a couple of people have already mentioned Greyhounds so am wondering about the pros and cons of the ex-racing type. (The obvious one, presumably, being that they will chase anything at very high speed!) What are Greyhounds like as pets?
> Again, all advice greatly appreciated.


We have had 2 now, the first was 9yrs old and got him from dog trust and they paid the vet bills due to his age, he slipped on tiled floor and bruised his heart and no matter what we tried we lost him soon after, vet fee was over £1000 which we paid for as we felt we owed it to him.
The second (spooky) retired 3 yrs ago, we got her from RGT, shortly after we got her we found she had epilepsy, followed by pancreatitis (has special diet food), followed by removal of all but 6 of her teeth (rest come out very soon). she has athritis in her hips a bit now and sometimes her shoulder gives way and causes her pain, she is a whiney dog for some reason but talk about the love she oozes. The insurance company were quick to find ways of getting around paying her bills and now we cannot get her insured, she costs us on average £300 a month on fees and medicine and still we brought a motorhome to take her away. Judging from my other post about dogs on a lead there seems to be a good few people on here with lurchers or greyhounds who can add some good points. 
I would suggest not to get blinded at first by the rescue centres but spend some time with greyhound owners and get the real info, then go to a rescue centre and you will be well rewarded, oh and one other thing....man when they let one go 8O 8O 
Malc


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Good luck on your search. Greyhounds are nice as indeed I'm sure are the other breeds mentioned but I have always owned 'Bitzers', 'Heinz varieties' 'mongrels' or my favourite 'natural' dogs. The overwhelming positive characteristic is that they don't suffer the faults that breeders have bred into them. 

As to their suitability for motorhomes well do they travel well is one thing obviously but do they fill the van with their hairs, their smell (esp when wet) and do they curl up small when required.

One of mine meets all four conditions and we think she is a Whippet cross with some Staffie and perhaps a dash of German Shepherd. The other bless him only scores 2 out of four but hes much loved, and cute, they could both do cute for England!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not all greyhounds have been trained to chase. Many fall at the first hurdle i.e. refuse to leave the traps!! some get injured early. That said they are still BRED to do it. 

One of ours came from a coursing background and had actually killed cats. We trained her (VERY carefully) to live with our cat. She (the dog) only once started to chase the cat after it ran our of a hedge in front of the dog!!! After 25 yards her body language changed from "kill" to "play" and she turned away and ran on a jolly round the field. Phew!! She was a very gentle and soft character and travelled all over the country with us.

Best wishes

Pat


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

well, we visited our local branch of the Greyhound Trust and guess what.....Yes, we found our new dog, Ruby, and she will be joining our family at the weekend. The kids are thrilled......and so am I !


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oh she's lovely. Congratulations on your new family member I am delighted for you and wish you many years of fun with her.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Glad you found Ruby she looks lovely, as I said befor I have been looking after my daughters King Charles when she works, my old dog Rusty has found a new lease of life and is upset when they go home so now I think we will have to get a puppy to keep him company, because he only has 3 legs and and his age (15 years+) he doesnt go for walks anymore so the pups visiting is the highlight of his day, I think we will get a King Charles as they are good with children and we have had one before. They also dont grow too big so that we can take it with us in the van when anything happens to Rusty,
Elvis is on the left & Nelson (only one eye) on the right and my Rusty is the bottom piccy.
Anne


----------



## 95205 (May 1, 2005)

*Congrats!*

Well done on such an excellent choice! We have 2 rescues; 1 lurcher who was the 2nd to arrive and we would not change him for anything! Would recommend james wellbeloved dried food to avoid the 'wind'; don't be put off if your new mutt is sick, both of ours were sick in vehicles when we first got them and now they do not (hurrah)! Have lots of fun & get pet passport well in advance of your trips abroad!xx


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations an happy dog walking!

Pat


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All
Would like to add Boarders to the good travellers, ours is great, sleeps on the passenger seat until it gets cold, then in the sleeping blanket with us, best walking pal I have ever had, God nows what I will do if we loose her, attached photo when walking in the lakes

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi Broom,

I see you have a ''boarder''terrier,does this mean the dog is a temporary lodger :lol: 

Beautiful dog though and great picture. 

Seriously though we used to have a border terrier in our caravanning days,she was a lovely family dog with a great temperament and loved caravanning.The only thing was she used to bark with excitement when we pulled into a camp site-used to drive me barmy when trying to pitch the van.


----------

